# Baby scorpions don't glow



## AzJohn (Jan 10, 2011)

Has anyone else noticed that freshly molted babies don't glow. I'm assuming that the photophlouresence(sp) happens as the skin hardens.


----------



## Kaos (Jan 11, 2011)

Yes, thats a known fact, they don't glow until they harden up.


----------



## H. laoticus (Jan 11, 2011)

Yes, the exuvia will continue to glow, though.


----------



## Galapoheros (Jan 11, 2011)

You may have read between the lines but just in case, it's that way for every molt until they harden.


----------



## Widowman10 (Jan 11, 2011)

the title threw me off as baby scorpions do indeed glow...

but correct about the freshly molted thing.


----------



## llamastick (Jan 12, 2011)

H. laoticus said:


> Yes, the exuvia will continue to glow, though.


Hmm, makes me wonder if they could be powdered to make homemade UV ink, lol.


----------



## H. laoticus (Jan 12, 2011)

llamastick said:


> Hmm, makes me wonder if they could be powdered to make homemade UV ink, lol.


Well heck, despite being over a month old, the exuviae I've collected continue to fluoresce.


----------



## AzJohn (Jan 12, 2011)

H. laoticus said:


> Well heck, despite being over a month old, the exuviae I've collected continue to fluoresce.


Molts continue to glow forever it seems like. I'm curious as to what is going on as far a the chemistry in the skin that causes it to glow after it hardens. I'm assuming some sort of reaction with the air???

JOhn


----------



## Sooner (Jan 27, 2011)

AzJohn said:


> Molts continue to glow forever it seems like. I'm curious as to what is going on as far a the chemistry in the skin that causes it to glow after it hardens. I'm assuming some sort of reaction with the air???
> 
> JOhn









This is one of the fluorescent compounds in scorpion cuticle.  Ringed organic carbon structures tend to fluoresce at certain wavelength emissions.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beta-carboline


----------



## Michiel (Jan 27, 2011)

AzJohn said:


> Molts continue to glow forever it seems like. I'm curious as to what is going on as far a the chemistry in the skin that causes it to glow after it hardens. I'm assuming some sort of reaction with the air???
> 
> JOhn



so do preserved scorpions in alcohol....It has to with riboflavins in layers under the epidermis.....This is the simple answer, btw, not the elaborate one......


----------

